# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Geen zin in sex

## helpme

hai.

het zit zo ik en mijn vriendin hebben een probleem mijn vriendin heeft geen zin in sex meer .en ze weet niet waarom ze wil wel voor me naar de dockter gaan maar ze durft niet zo goed en ze wil niet dat iemand er van weet we hebben same op het internet gekeken maar we kommen er niet. uit het is iets dat tussen haar oren zit zeggen ze een burn-out maar het is nu al een paar maanden. ze noemen het LIBIDO maar wat kunnen we er aan doen .

we zijn nu 3 jaar bij elkaar en we zijn allebij 20 jaar

als iemand ons kan helpen zou het heel fijn zijn alvast bedankt

----------


## Goggie

Een Burn-out kan naar mijn weten vrij lang duren, mijn zus had het een keer ook (zo&#39;n 3 maanden). En het kan altijd zijn dat je vriendin niet alktijd zin hebt in geslachtsgemeenschap. Vooral met een Burn-out is dit het geval. Wacht gewoon even af wat er nog gebeurt, het kan zijn dat ze binnenkort weer helemaal beter is, en dat ze er weer zin in heeft.

----------


## helpme

hai goggie

dankje voor je uitleg.
maar het is al langer dan 3maanden het is nu zo rond de 5 maanden

----------


## MIZZEJANS

Hallo,
Mijn naam is Maurice uit 2800 Mechelen - leeftijd 53j - met aandacht heb ik jullie probleem genezen.
Mag ik u het volgende aanraden:

Ga gewoon naar een genycoloog. Uw echtgenote zit waarschijnlijk met haar hormonen in de knoop. De genycoloog zal - indien het echt een hormoonprobleem is - aan uw vrouw hormonen voorchrijven.
Zij zal dan vlugger een vochtige vagina hebben en zin om te vrijen.

Mijn echtgenote heeft dat probleem vanaf haar menopauze. Ze werd zeer moeilijk vochtig in haar vagina en had geen zin meer om te vrijen. Bij het nemen van hormonen was dat probleem opgelost.

Laat het probleem van uw vrouw niet aanslepen. Het kan op termijn zeer nadelig werken . Er kan zich een relatieprobleem gaan voordoen.

Ga naar een genycoloog a.u.b. en laat jullie probleem oplossen. Daar zijn nu eenmaal dokters voor en zij hebben beroepsgeheim.

Moest er een oplossing uit de bus komen, laat mij dan wat weten a.u.b.
Ik wens jullie hierbij nog zeer veel geluk in jullie relatie.
Dank bij voorbaat,
Maurice
[email protected]

----------


## de helper

Hallo helpme,
Het probleem is vrij groot als ik zo zie heb wel een oplossing voor je, een natuurlijk produkt dat libido verhogend is, maar dat is niet het grootste probleem. Het is iets in de psychische sfeer. Ik zou je aanraden om een gesprek aan te vragen in de praktijk of via MSN bij Natural-Body-Balance. www.natural-body-balance.nl vind je alle informatie.

Laat deze kans niet lopen want ik geef je grote kans dat de problemen daar opgelost kunnen worden.

Succes ermee,
Aart

----------


## Trees

> _Originally posted by de helper_@10-11-2004, 21:38:28
> *Hallo helpme,
> Het probleem is vrij groot als ik zo zie heb wel een oplossing voor je, een natuurlijk produkt dat libido verhogend is, maar dat is niet het grootste probleem. Het is iets in de psychische sfeer. Ik zou je aanraden om een gesprek aan te vragen in de praktijk of via MSN bij Natural-Body-Balance. www.natural-body-balance.nl vind je alle informatie.
> 
> Laat deze kans niet lopen want ik geef je grote kans dat de problemen daar opgelost kunnen worden.
> 
> Succes ermee,
> Aart*


Ik heb ook zo&#39;n probleem, in het begin van onze relatie ging het goed, waarna ik een infectie kreeg en sindsdien (we zijn nu 3.5 jaar verder) hebben we totaal geen sex meer (ook geen handwerk etc) Al bij de dokter geweest, geen oplossing. Tis gewoon klote en ik heb geen idee waar het aan ligt. Ik snap ook niet hoe mijn vriend het zolang uithoudt, met niks. Ik mis het ook totaal niet, heel vreemd.
Heb op die site gekeken van die body-balance, maar via overleden mensen krijg ik geen zin in sex denk ik zo.
Tip iemand??

Ik heb wel een klein tipje, tis heel belangrijk dat je laat merken dat je ook weleens alleen wil knuffelen of samen liggen/zitten, zonder dat er meteen wat van moet komen. Bij iemand die al minder zin heeft gaan dan meteen de alarmbellen rinkelen.

----------


## Guest

Hoi,

Dit onderwerp over je libido kwam vorige week donderdag bij het tv programma "Wat je eet ben je zelf" dit komt regelmatig aan bod.

In dat programma werd uitgelegd dat de samenstelling van je eten invloed heeft op je libido en je stemmingen. Ze noemden ook een lijstje met libido verhogend voedsel, ik heb er een paar onthouden:
Vezels, vooral Pompoenpitten, avocado, aardbeien en noten. Vitamine B&#39;s zijn ook erg belangrijk. Ook evenwichtig eten is bevorderend, dan voel je je al snel minder lusteloos en moe.

Donderdag a.s. komt &#39;wat je eet ben je zelf&#39; weer op tv, misschien heb je er wat aan.

succes&#33;

Wendy

----------


## Peter Snelders

> Hallo helpme,
> Het probleem is vrij groot als ik zo zie heb wel een oplossing voor je, een natuurlijk produkt dat libido verhogend is, maar dat is niet het grootste probleem. Het is iets in de psychische sfeer. Ik zou je aanraden om een gesprek aan te vragen in de praktijk of via MSN bij Natural-Body-Balance. www.natural-body-balance.nl vind je alle informatie.
> 
> Laat deze kans niet lopen want ik geef je grote kans dat de problemen daar opgelost kunnen worden.
> 
> Succes ermee,
> Aart


www.viafortelibido.nl is ook een website waar je terecht kunt als je libido of potentie niet goed is. Ik was er erg tevreden mee, maar mijn probleem was ook niet zo heel groot. Je kunt het in elk geval proberen.

----------


## 23 jarig meissie

hallo allemaal, ik ben een jongedame van 23 jaar en ook ik heb hier last van, IK heb geen sexuele verlangens naar mijn vriend waar ik echt ooh zo veel van hou en nog steeds zo gek van ben als in het begin!!
ik snap er werkelijk niets van, ik ben 23 jaar en nu al geen zin meer in sex? ik heb het nu ruim 2,5 jaar ongv, in het begin van de relatie is het allemaal erg spannend enzo en wil je alleen maar, maar ik moet er gewoon op t moment even niet aan denken, heel erg jammer!!!

Nu heb ik gehoord en zelfs gelezen, en mischien is t voor jullie ook een oplossing dames ( en heren , mochten jullie een antwoord zoeken voor je vrouwtje)
DE PIL wil er ook wel eens voor zorgen dat een vrouw geen sexuele verlangens meer krijgt en stemminsgwisselingen krijgt( waar ik ook last van heb )
ik gebruik zelf michroginon 30 en ga donderdag naar de huisarts om andere Pil te vragen en misschien stop ik wel helemaal met de pil.
ook hoorde ik dat je flink kan opknappen nadat je een maand ongv gestopt ben met de pil en een heel ander mens bent daarna.

zoek het eens uit voor jezelf en vraag eens na bij de huisarts!

succes

----------


## MIEKE

[Jou verhaal herken ik helemaal!!! Ik had ook altijd zin in sex, 2x per weekend!!!! En nu, al een jaar totaal geen zin. Ik vind het verschrikkelijk voor mn man! 1x per maand als het meezit, en dan nog gaat het niet van harte!!! Ik wil ook stoppen met de pil. Maar een condoom vind ik niks en een spiraaltje kan je ook problemen mee krijgen. Wat moet ik!! AAAH!

QUOTE=23 jarig meissie]hallo allemaal, ik ben een jongedame van 23 jaar en ook ik heb hier last van, IK heb geen sexuele verlangens naar mijn vriend waar ik echt ooh zo veel van hou en nog steeds zo gek van ben als in het begin!!
ik snap er werkelijk niets van, ik ben 23 jaar en nu al geen zin meer in sex? ik heb het nu ruim 2,5 jaar ongv, in het begin van de relatie is het allemaal erg spannend enzo en wil je alleen maar, maar ik moet er gewoon op t moment even niet aan denken, heel erg jammer!!!

Nu heb ik gehoord en zelfs gelezen, en mischien is t voor jullie ook een oplossing dames ( en heren , mochten jullie een antwoord zoeken voor je vrouwtje)
DE PIL wil er ook wel eens voor zorgen dat een vrouw geen sexuele verlangens meer krijgt en stemminsgwisselingen krijgt( waar ik ook last van heb )
ik gebruik zelf michroginon 30 en ga donderdag naar de huisarts om andere Pil te vragen en misschien stop ik wel helemaal met de pil.
ook hoorde ik dat je flink kan opknappen nadat je een maand ongv gestopt ben met de pil en een heel ander mens bent daarna.

zoek het eens uit voor jezelf en vraag eens na bij de huisarts!

succes[/QUOTE]

----------


## Edo

> DE PIL wil er ook wel eens voor zorgen dat een vrouw geen sexuele verlangens meer krijgt en stemminsgwisselingen krijgt( waar ik ook last van heb )
> ...
> zoek het eens uit voor jezelf en vraag eens na bij de huisarts!


Ook mijn vriendin is gestopt met de pil, een tijdje geleden. Nu moet ik je zeggen dat ik niet prezies weet wat ze slikte. Eerst viel het haar zwaar. Maar dat is normaal. Vooral de eerste menstruaties zijn geen pretje. Zowel ervoor als na de "rooie-feestweek".

Nu gaat het stukken beter. De pil is toch best wel troep. Wel wat makkelijker voor ons heren. Maar het verziekt de hormoon-balans voor de vrouw. En als je zo zielsveel van haar houdt, moet dat niet zo'n probleem zijn.

Ik heb nog niet gemerkt dat mijn vriendin meer zin in sex heeft of zo. Misschien moet dat nog gebeuren. Maar wat al eerder in dit forum is genoemd: voeding speeld ook een rol. Het kan geen kwaat om via google naar libido-verhogende voeding te zoeken. Ik weet dat Avacado en bepaalde noten en pitten goed zijn. En zo is er nog veel meer te vinden in de groente-schappen van de AH. En dat is nog gezond ook!

Succes met shoppen :-)

----------


## jeetje

Beste Maurice,

Ik heb een vraagje wat voor hormoon was/is dat dan  :Confused:  ??
zou het graag willen weten..... alvast bedankt.

Met vriendelijke groet.... Janet.

----------


## jeetje

jeemig hahahaha, zie nu dat maurice het heb gepost op 18-10-2004 tja ach wie weet krijg ik een reactie......

----------


## Marli

Ik heb nooit de pil willen slikken. Eerst met een pessarium aangerommeld. Toen een spiraaltje laten zetten. Pijnlijke krampen de eerst paar dagen (dagen, als ik mij goed herinner, of waren het weken?), maar zoveel mogelijk geprobeerd ontspannen te blijven, het ging over en nooit meer last van gehad. Ik vind het een ideaal anticonceptiemiddel.

----------


## niko

ik sta verstomt van wat ik lees wis niet dat er zo veel vrouwen er last van hebben,mijn meisje heb nu 5 jaar samen wil elke dag wil ik een dag niet is ze lastig en ook al mijn ex meisjes waren zo. das raar ga met dat probleem naar een dockter

----------


## Happy

Wel verrassend te lezen dat ik niet de enige ben!
Ook ik had (!) geruime tijd geen behoefte aan seks. Ik vond er gewoon niets aan en miste het dus ook niet. 
In het begin van mijn relatie had ik er wel zin in hoor! Maar op een gegeven moment werd het steeds minder tot eigenlijk niet. Mijn vriend had er wel heel veel geduld mee, ook al baalde hij er behoorlijk van, wat ik me goed kan voorstellen. Het heeft meermaals tot flinke discussies geleid.
Ik heb geprobeerd informatie te vinden, en ben naar de huisarts geweest.
Een andere pil geprobeerd (ivm met andere hormonen), maar dat hielp niet.
Nu ben ik gestopt met de pil, niet vanwege de kinderwens, maar om te kijken welk effect het heeft op mijn libido.
Nou dat was een shock! Wat een verschil. Tegenwoordig hebben we weer een seksleven, wat ik daarvoor dus geen seksleven kon noemen. We halen het landelijk gemiddelde nog niet, maar wat een verschil!!!!!
Bij mij lag het dus aan de troep aan hormonen die je in je lijf krijgt.
Een nadeel kan wel het condoomgebruik zijn, maar wij vinden dat niet erg.
Ik wens iedereen succes en heb geduld. Wees niet bang voor de huisarts, achteraf valt alles mee en waarom zou je er langer mee doorlopen als hij kan helpen. Zonde van je tijd!
Gr. Happy

----------


## Happy

Wat ik nog even moet toevoegen aan mijn vorige bericht is dat ik pas met de pil ben begonnen toen ik al een relatie had, vandaar waarschijnlijk dat ik in begin wel zin had.

Nogmaals; succes allemaal en ik denk dat er voor iedereen een oplossing is!

----------


## Raffaëla

> hai.
> 
> het zit zo ik en mijn vriendin hebben een probleem mijn vriendin heeft geen zin in sex meer .en ze weet niet waarom ze wil wel voor me naar de dockter gaan maar ze durft niet zo goed en ze wil niet dat iemand er van weet we hebben same op het internet gekeken maar we kommen er niet. uit het is iets dat tussen haar oren zit zeggen ze een burn-out maar het is nu al een paar maanden. ze noemen het LIBIDO maar wat kunnen we er aan doen .
> 
> we zijn nu 3 jaar bij elkaar en we zijn allebij 20 jaar
> 
> als iemand ons kan helpen zou het heel fijn zijn alvast bedankt


 
Hoi, 
Ik heb je bericht gelezen, en ik herken het probleem. 
Je kunt contact opnemen via e-mail als je wat bruikbare tips wilt gebruiken(ik vertrouw het hier niet, omdat het iets persoonlijks is)
[email protected]

----------


## Buustje

Hallo

De reden dat ik hierop reageer is omdat ik het zelfde probleem heb.
Sinds 2 maanden heb ik gewoon helemaal geen zin meer in sex en kan zelf ook
niet bedenken waarom niet.Ik las hier ergens boven dat het ook te maken kan hebben met de pil. Maar ik ben al 4 jaar aan de pil en heb dit eigenlijk niet eerder gehad. Mijn vriend denkt dat het te maken heb met mijn stres die ik de afgelopen tijd behoorlijk gehad heb. Maar durf niet te zeggen dat dit waar is. Om eerlijk te zijn durf ik zelf hier niet mee naar de huisarst en op internet kan ik er ook maar vrij weinig over vinden.

Ik hoop in ieder geval dat er gauw een oplossing voor is.
groetjes Angelique

----------


## svv

Ik hoor vaker om me heen over vrouwen die geen zin meer hebben in seks. Je bent dus niet de enige. Iemand vertelde me laatst over FSD (female sexual dysfunction). Mogelijk dat dat er iets mee te maken heeft? In Almere zit een bedrijf dat daar meer over weet. Succes!

----------

